# oil consumption 06 350z m/t



## hunter1800030 (Dec 27, 2008)

is this a on going problem ? im reading that a lot of 06 -350m/t burn oil and then some dont what the scoop and is everyone having this problem ,i use 10-30 dino oil not syth and havent had a problem


----------

